# Lead on a new vet. Has anyone heard of him?



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Well.
My normal vet, Dr.Zantop died suddenly in a diving accident last October.
I still miss that brilliant man. I have yet to find a exotics vet to take my mice.
I'm so irritated. There are maybe three left that I haven't asked and I'm hoping one will 
take them.
We took the wolfdog to a regular vet for his rabies shot today and asked the doctor here if he had any leads for me.

He recommended a DR.Gold of Chadwell animal hospital in Maryland.
He said hes well known for taking ferrets, gliders and mice.

I figured if that was true..SOMEONE here had to of worked with him at some point.
I thought I would ask anyway and see if it was as good as the guy claimed.


----------

